# االصابون السائل ... اللزوجه وغيرها



## ehab6161 (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

فى اول مشاركه ليا اهلا بكم 

عندى مشاكل دائما مع الصابون السائل وارجوا المساعده 

عندى محل واصنع الصابون السائل فى برميل 120 كيلو 

مشكله اللزوجه " الثقل " تعبانى بجد 

اضع ملح طعام كما وصفوا لى فى البدايه 
للبرميل 250 جرام ملح طعام 
ولكن احيانا يكون الثقل خفيف 

وايضا حسب جوده السلوفونيك 

اضع حوالى 14 كيلو سولوفنيك على الـــ 120 ماء 

واخر مره وضعت 350 ملح طعام وجدت ان الصابون اتغير لونه وجيّر 

وبيسود الايدين ؟؟؟

سمعت عن ماده cms لزياده اللزوجه ولكن لا اعرف ما طريقتها ؟؟؟
وهل هى تؤثر على جوده الصابون ؟؟
وما هى الكميه الكافيه لبرميل 120 كيلو من تلك الماده ؟؟؟

وكيف اعرف جوده السلوفونيك لأنى اخدع فيه كثيرا ؟؟؟؟
شكرا لكم​


----------



## iron_sim (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام 
السلفونيك لا يثخنه بالملح سوف يجير ولكن بي ماده مثخنة مثل السليكات كمبرلان التلوز سي ام سي يستعمل الملح مع التكسابون 
شكر


----------



## iron_sim (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام 
السلفونيك لا يثخنه بالملح سوف يجير ولكن بي ماده مثخنة مثل السليكات كمبرلان التلوز سي ام سي يستعمل الملح مع التكسابون 
شكر


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zm2002 (14 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم التكسابون ممتاز في صناعة الصابون السائل والكمية المناسبة لـ 120 لتر هي 2 كيلو تكسابون يتم ازابتهم في 3 لتر ماء مع 1 كيلو ملح خارجيا ثم يتم وضعهم علي البرميل وان شاء الله النتيجة ممتازه وانصحك الصابون اللي تعمله دلوقتي تبيع منه تاني يوم يكون التفاعل بتاعة اكتمل بلغة السوق يكون خمر


----------



## محمودالعسيلى (5 يونيو 2011)

اريدمعرفة سرعة الماتور المستخدم فى الخلط وهل يمكن للسرعة 1400 دور فى الرغاوىعلى الجانبين


----------



## نسيم2010 (5 يونيو 2011)

احسن شئ التكسابون واذا ما بدك رغوه استعمل الماء الساخن


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (23 يوليو 2011)

ehab6161 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> فى اول مشاركه ليا اهلا بكم
> 
> ...




هناك طريقة غير مكلفة ومناسبة تماما لمحلات المنظفات وستجد إن شاء الله تعالى المنتج النهائى ذو لزوجة عالية وبسعر مناسب 

وهى لعمل 125 لتر صابون سائل

المقادير :

7 كيلو سلفونيك شفاف + من 2.5 كيلو الى 2.650 كيلو صودا سائلة او الى الحصول على درجة التعادل + 200 جرام تايلوز + 4 كيلو تكسابون سائل وارد برسيل ( اكسبير برسيل ) + اللون + الرائحة + المادة الحافظة

الطريقة : بالتريب الآتى

1 _ غسيل البرميل جيدا أولا ثم ملىء ثلثين البرميل بالماء او بالتقريب 100 كيلو ماء
2 _ وضع المادة الحافظة وليكن ربع كيلو فورمالين مركز
3 _ وضع ال 4 كيلو التكسابون السائل وارد برسيل ثم التقليب قليلا لإنه سائل فبيدوب بسرعة
4 _ وضع 200 جرام تايلوز عن طريق الرش الخفيف على مراحل مع التقليب المستمر ثم التقليب بعده جيدا حتى التماذج والذوبان
5 _ وضع 2.5 كيلو صودا سائلة ثم التقليب الجيد وليس التقليب الكثير ولكن تقليب قليل ولكن جيد
6 _ وضع 7 كيلو سلفونيك شفاف مع التقليب الجيد جدا حتى التماذج ويكون التقليب من فوق لتحت حتى اتأكد من تماذج السلفونيك جيدا فى كل البرميل أعلى البرميل زى اسفله تقليب جيد
7 _ تكملة المعادلة عن طريق قياس ال ph وضبط التعادل بعدها جيدا والتأكد التام من ضبط المعادلة ثم بعد ذلك تكملة البرميل بالماء مع التقليب الجيد

8 _ ترك البرميل بعدها لمدة ساعتين او اكثر حتى يهدأ ويشف تماما
9_ وضع الرائحة واللون

وستجد بإذن الله المنتج النهائى جيد وبسعر مناسب 


وأما بالنسبة لجودة السلفونيك فستعرفها بالتجربة ويوجد فى الأسواق الأن سلفونيك جيد وهو سلفونيك مصنع الفتح فى السادات بتاع الشيخ عاطف​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى ممدوح


----------



## محمد رفاعى 102000 (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم هذة اول مشاركة ليه وكنت بستأذن لو حد يعرف كل المواد المستعملة فى تصنيع الصابون السائل وخواص كل مادة ياريت يعرفنة انتظر الرد وشكراً


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للاخ ممدوح الجيار على رده المفيد 
ولى سؤال من اين نأتى بالتكسابون السائل ؟ وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## shadoo005 (30 أغسطس 2011)

ماهو تكسابون البرسيل
لعمل 10كيلو صابون ما هي المثقادير والتي تعطي صابون مميز مثل الذي في العبوات


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

